
Ask HN: Which VPN Provider do you use and why? - traviswingo
I&#x27;m currently using PrivateTunnel, but want to know if anyone here has done any extensive testing. I was thinking of rolling my own with OpenVPN and DO. What do you use?
======
LinuxBender
I created my own mesh of VPN nodes on multiple VPS providers using tinc. [1]
It is very simple to script and automate.

[1] [http://tinc-vpn.org/](http://tinc-vpn.org/)

~~~
davidcollantes
Care to share the script?

~~~
LinuxBender
My script isn't ready for public consumption, as it is specific to my home
setup and use cases, but I could certainly make one that is more generic. I
probably should anyway, with all the changes around ISP's and customer data. I
will work on that this weekend.

~~~
LinuxBender
Turns out, others beat me to this ages ago. There are already loads of scripts
for automation of VPN's, proxies, etc. Search for Streisand, AutoVPN.

There are also many scripts, including Ansible playbooks to spin up Linode,
DigitalOcean and AWS VPS's automatically.

------
savethefuture
Setup your own, trust no one.

